# Deconetwork Fonts



## extremestitch (Jul 6, 2008)

I have checked with DecoNetwork and was given conflicting answers depending on who was asked. 

Can any of you DN7 users tell me if you can now block unwanted fonts? In the past it has always been an all or nothing option. I have asked numerous times in the past if I could block DN or Sky fonts and was always told no. 

I would like to setup two stores one with all the fonts available and another with only 6 administer selected available fonts. 

Is there a way to mask all the available font options to our customers?


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

NO, you cannot.


----------



## extremestitch (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you,

[email protected] just told me I could. Someone needs to fill her in on its continued limitations.


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Really? if true I want to find out where this feature is, but I'm afraid that she probably misunderstood you, hopefully not.


----------



## extremestitch (Jul 6, 2008)

really! I went over it three times. I explained exactly what I wanted. I was told through "code" I kept asking what code? CSS? She kept repeating "with code you can turn off fonts"... 

Just thought I would ask here as none of you are trying to log trial signups.


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

extremestitch said:


> really! I went over it three times. I explained exactly what I wanted. I was told through "code" I kept asking what code? CSS? She kept repeating "with code you can turn off fonts"...
> 
> Just thought I would ask here as none of you are trying to log trial signups.


I'm positive she misunderstood you, yes in fact you can turned off fonts with CSS code, but fonts that are part of the website design, I don't think you can do that to the font list you use in the designer, I wish it where possible.


----------



## extremestitch (Jul 6, 2008)

The part that irritates me is that I was so close to pulling the trigger. She knew I was not talking about changing theme fonts. She knew i was talking about the designer because she told me it was a much requested feature and was now finally available in DN7 through code editing. When I couldn't find any info on the DN website I thought I would ask here before I signed up.


----------



## extremestitch (Jul 6, 2008)

Correction....It wasn't Veronica it was Sandra R. Who told me I could limit the amount of designer fonts available to my potential customers. 

Sure hope Branden will pop in here and confirm or deny this feature. 

Ty


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, hopefully I'm wrong and in fact there is a way? I'm just not aware of that, if it is possible then it must be new that it has not been announced yet?


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Ty,

I contacted Vero, and it appears that yes, you will be able to hide fonts via CSS code, they are working in a support article at this time, so yes... this is new, and I guess you're in luck.


----------

